# sevdim / sevindim



## FlyingBird

i really cant understand difference between sevdim and sevindim.

text of one music:

Pantalonunu *sevdim*
Çıkar onu bebeğim
Hadi gel bize gidelim
Gömleğini çok *sevdim*
Çöz onu meleğim

Why does it say pantolonunu sevdim and not pantolonunu sevindim?


----------



## Black4blue

*Sevinmek* is an intransitive verb (can't take a direct object) and means "_to be happy_".


----------



## Gemmenita

sevmek = to like, to love
sevinmek = to become happy


----------



## FlyingBird

Gemmenita said:


> sevmek = to like, to love
> sevinmek = to become happy


i know what sevmek and sevinmek mean, but i cant understand sev*dim *

i know what dım suffixes mean, but not with sevmek


----------



## Euphoria.

Pantalonunu *sevdim = *I love your pants. 

Gömleğini çok *sevdim = *I love your shirt very much. 

You see someone and say to him "Ceketini sevdim." that means you like the jacket.


----------



## FlyingBird

Euphoria. said:


> Pantalonunu *sevdim = *I love your pants.
> 
> Gömleğini çok *sevdim = *I love your shirt very much.
> 
> You see someone and say to him "Ceketini sevdim." that means you like the jacket.


----------



## FlyingBird

Euphoria. said:


> Pantalonunu *sevdim = *I love your pants.
> 
> Gömleğini çok *sevdim = *I love your shirt very much.
> 
> You see someone and say to him "Ceketini sevdim." that means you like the jacket.


thank you for your answer 

but i dont understand when you say sevdim, does it mean that you love still or you loved but you dont love anymore?
like i say, i understand meaning of dım suffixes, but there is some verbs that have no sense for me to use with dım suffixes and sevmek is one of them that i dont understand


----------



## Euphoria.

FlyingBird said:


> thank you for your answer
> 
> but i dont understand when you say sevdim, does it mean that you love still or you loved but you dont love anymore?
> like i say, i understand meaning of dım suffixes, but there is some verbs that have no sense for me to use with dım suffixes and sevmek is one of them that i dont understand



It means you still love it. You may be confused as we use "Geçmiş Zaman" there but it is a way of expressing your liking. "Pantolonun güzelmiş (I have just seen it). Sevdim. (I like it)"


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> but i dont understand when you say sevdim, does it mean that you love still or you loved but you dont love anymore?



Both are possible, depending to the context.

_Yıllar önce bir kadın sevdim; ama o bana ihanet etti._ (I don't love anymore.)

_Arkadaşımın evine gittik, ailesi beni çok sevdi, ben de onları sevdim._ (I still like them, but I'm emphasizing that I started liking them at that time. I need more time to get to know them to be able to say _"severim"_ or _"seviyorum"_.)

_Ayakkabısını çok sevdi, iki gündür ayağından çıkarmıyor._
_Yeni tarzını sevdim._ (In these sentences, _"sevmek"_ means _*"to like"*_, not _"to love"_. If we used _"seviyorum"_, it would be weird.)


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you, i think i can understand now.

So sevdim mean something like (i started to love/like)? 



Black4blue said:


> _Yıllar önce bir kadın sevdim; ama o bana ihanet etti._ (I don't love anymore.)


 Also would be correct to say 'yıllar önce bir kadın seviyordum, ama o bana ihanet etti' ?

if so than what would be difference 

i think i understand better but still not very sure, just answer me this please


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you, i think i can understand now.
> 
> So sevdim mean something like (i started to love/like)?
> 
> Also would be correct to say 'yıllar önce bir kadın seviyordum, ama o bana ihanet etti' ?
> 
> if so than what would be difference
> 
> i think i understand better but still not very sure, just answer me this please



Yes, _"seviyordum"_ is correct.
You may use _"sevmiştim"_ as well.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Yes, _"seviyordum"_ is correct.
> You may use _"sevmiştim"_ as well.


thank you. And what about sevmiştim, i know mış suffix mean that you just found out or you heard from someone, so does mış + tım have same meaning but it happen some time ago?

yapmıştın= i just found out or someone else told me that you did it, *it was 2 years ago*
yapmışsın=i just found out or i just heard from someone else that you did it

am i correct?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> thank you. And what about sevmiştim, i know mış suffix mean that you just found out or you heard from someone, so does mış + tım have same meaning but it happen some time ago?
> 
> yapmıştın= i just found out or someone else told me that you did it, *it was 2 years ago*
> yapmışsın=i just found out or i just heard from someone else that you did it
> 
> am i correct?



No, that is wrong. _"mış+dı"_ doesn't give a "I just found out" meaning. It's different from single _"mış_". It gives double past meaning like _"had+V3"_ in English. Sometimes people use it instead of normal past.


----------



## Younis

well, what is difference between Hoşlanmak and Sevmek. They both mean *like *? 

Ben bundan hoşlandım .

Ben bunu sevdim. 

Ben buna aşığım. 


P.S :

yapmıştın= I/myself (not somebody else) remember that you had done it *
yapmışsın=*i just found out by somebody or *i just **heard **from someone else that you did it *

e.g : Yine yaramazlık yapmışsın. ( somebody told me, its like reported speech) .    and , yine aynısını yapmıştın. ( isnt told by someone else )


----------

